# Kubota Constrution Equipment Overview



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/construc_thumbnail1_on.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


Kubota Link 


KX Exacavators


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

the kubota excavators are nice machines we rented one few years ago for digging inside a building nice thing bout those lil mini hoes any brand is can swing whole machine like big track hoe or just the boom like trctr loader back hoe


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Who has been swingin' hoes around here!  :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Nope I won't go there!!!:dazed:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I do it all of the time..... hehe.....single or double bag, Sir?


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

hey y all we got a hoe down lolol


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I will do well just to swing my little hoe!! 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/BackHoeDolly003.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

dean is tht one them self contained hoes?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Well! No, not EXACTLY!! depends on the type of Ho/Hoe you are asking about!!  

The wheels are just my invention for moving it around on a dolly!! I did a photo project on the same before / I'll re post it if someone wants it!! 

The "Hoe" is the Kubota B4672 that attaches to my B7510!!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

oh ok cool invention dean


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

Archdean said:


> Well! No, not EXACTLY!! depends on the type of Ho/Hoe you are asking about!!
> 
> The wheels are just my invention for moving it around on a dolly!! I did a photo project on the same before / I'll re post it if someone wants it!!
> 
> The "Hoe" is the Kubota B4672 that attaches to my B7510!!


How do you like the hoe on the B7510? 
I've got a B7510 with FEL and shredder. I have thought about geting a hoe. 

My next implement will be a rear blade (not a box blade) for building a road bed and keeping it maintained.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Archdean said:


> I will do well just to swing my little hoe!!
> 
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/BackHoeDolly003.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


I don't think I even see a spec of dirt on that thing! Is that for digging or parade?:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Live Oak said:


> Who has been swingin' hoes around here!  :lmao: :lmao:


yumyum.....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Kubota makes pretty strong, and well built equipment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I sort of get the impression that they are every bit as good as John Deere stuff, if not better.


----------

